# Disneyland Express bus to end service



## rickycourtney (Dec 24, 2019)

*LA Times: Disneyland Express bus to end at LAX and John Wayne Airport*



> The Disneyland Express bus that takes travelers to and from LAX and John Wayne Airport will stop operations Jan. 7.
> 
> Shuttle operator Coach USA Southern California informed Walt Disney Travel that the bus service would be terminated, according to an email from company spokesman Sean Hughes. The airport shuttle offered a convenient way to get to and from airports, stopping at or near more than 60 hotels around the Anaheim theme park.


----------

